# unsupported option usepam [solved]

## Mentallo

Hallo,

ich habe auf einem Server den Openssh mit Pam als Useflag neu kompiliert. Beim starten mit der Option in der sshd_config "UsePAM yes" kommt immer die Meldung: "unsupported option usepam". Wo kann das Problem noch liegen?

Was ich noch hinzufügen wollte, als Prozessorarchitektur benutze ich AMD64 bzw. dual Opteron.

ThxLast edited by Mentallo on Thu Aug 11, 2005 9:24 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Mentallo

Problem wurde gelöst. Es darf kein static in den package.use aktiviert sein.

----------

